# L3GiONS / F1N3STKR3AT1ONS



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

TR0UBL3


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

Do you have any pics you can post?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

who made you the judge of fake or phoneys. jealousy can make you say stupid things. show pics of your custom parts.


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 24 2004, 09:43 PM
> *who made you the judge of fake or phoneys. jealousy can make you say stupid things. show pics of your custom parts.
> [snapback]2325047[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

wow first you need to type properly if you wanna type like that take your shit over to lowrider.com with all th3 d1g1ta1 wan5ta5. second post pics before talking shit. Legions and FK are like the UCE and Majestics of bicycles. Quality. not everyone has acces to tools and resources to make parts or the time to make them. true wolverine might be over done but it looks hella lot better due to some technical advances. but you beat prophecy i hope your bike can top wolverine to do that.


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Oct 24 2004, 11:33 PM
> *Cry Babys TonyO you cry ..My Bike should of won  ok dude stop crying  fix your  2nd place 16" bicycle more..
> 
> Pete from Legions  :angry:  ..I should of won!!! your bicycle  sucks its over done ..I had Prophecy try next year lil girl ...Tell your Daddy to  make you better parts..the part u have are getting 2 old
> ...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

sounds like you are the one "hating on other peoples bikes"


----------



## finestkreations74 (May 22, 2002)

now yall know i have to get in this one first off homie you sound like the baby and you sound like the hater what do you know about custom parts if your fucking bike didnt win i mean obviouly you didnt have the quality parts and shit to make you win also thats why what ever bike club you are with is not well known like our clubs stop your crying and hating. you coulda shoulda but didnt win. FUCKING LIL BABY  o yeah by the way most of the members in both clubs are grown ass men so watch who you telling to grow up because in my eyes your probably the lil kid trying to act like you so grown cause your daddy didnt make your parts


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

I will help you


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

First off I ain't hatin on the bike that beat me, secondly I'm jumping to radical class next year to go against the tougher competition so you know my stuff will be up there next year. I'm changing the theme and going with a frame I designed on my own.

Ok its true I dont make my own parts but how many people make their own parts anyway? I do have a hand in the design and implementation on a lot of my stuff but sometimes my designs won't work and sometimes I have an idea for what I want but don' t know how to implement it so that's when I let it up to the builder to help me out.

What difference does it make if all the parts are built by one person? If you haven't noticed, Legions and FK are still the top 2 clubs in the nation and have been around probably the longest too. I know Hard Times BC out in CO has been around just as long if not longer but we're solid clubs with solid reputations for having quality bikes.

True, not all of our bikes are 1st place trophy takers at every single show but we use that to learn and improve on for next time. Just like Wolverine, I'm sure they aren't going to sit around all year and not make any changes to take the title next year. Its about always improving and changing things out.

Besides that where's YOUR bike? Where are the pics? Come on man show us the bike that can beat Prophecy and Wolverine. :dunno:


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

Tonyo you talk alot !!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

All I wanted to know is if you could post pics of your bike so we can see it. :uh:

I mean if you're talking crap that your bike can beat Prophecy then why don't ya post up some pics of it so we can see? That's like me saying I got a project that can beat out Casino Dreamin but if I got no pics then I'm just blowing smoke up your butt.

We're all workin on improvin our stuff for next year ya know. There were a lot of disappointments this year in Vegas, the biggest being the shootings that gave all lowriders a bad name over there 

But there were a lot of things that we didn't expect to happen which actually made it a better show ya know. It shows us that hey even though you are big and bad in your category there's always someone that'll come up from behind and can take that 1st place from you so we actually learned not to be so sure of ourselves. It was kind of a reality check to us that told us we need to keep improving and keep workin on it.


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

Tonyo


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Oct 25 2004, 12:27 PM
> *Tonyo you like to talk alot why dont you tell everybody Sr Mike Lopez and Mike Lopez  are working on a new project for 2005  a project  just like Casino Dream. And tell them about the project from New York.Just tell everybody  You make Finest Kreations look bad. Its true Mike Lopez will be back for 2005 and I mean  Radical ..
> [snapback]2326216[/snapback]​*


 :0 inside scoops maybe... check back later. There might be some more info :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i still think prophecy iz ugly and poorly done...


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

no


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whats everybodys problem? Sh*t talkers never go far in this world. all your doing (trouble) is trying to stir sh*t up. Not everyone can have the talent to make parts.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

yeah we heard about what mike is woriking on but that dont mean we got to run our mouths about it. we will see it when it bust out.

u are calling out a lot names and talking about some thing u dont even know what ur talking about. chris and pete have not made any parts for us or other members down here or out on the west coast. 

where u from anyway if u have a problem or a complaint about our club u kind find us at any show around here. instead of trying to talk shit on the web.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Oct 25 2004, 09:00 PM
> *Every person thats in clubs like Finest Kreations /Legions  most  member just  like the hookups . Then they get there bicycle done and they are gone..They just diss the club..Dont join a club just for the hookups.TonyO  make  FK look bad  he talks about Sr  Mike  this and that...Yeah Mike  has been working on his bike  and 2005 mean alot for Finest Kreations  If you like Casino Dream  think  again.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2326305[/snapback]​*


Where you gettin your info from man? Mike's not building another radical but if you wanna think that whatever. The main thing we're trying to do for 2005 is recruit new members and build up the club again ya know. This is gonna be a great year for us, FK reborn ya know? Cuz Legions got a lot of new members and we're fixin to do the same for the next generation of bike builders. Some of our members have gotten out of the club to do up cars and that's how it goes in the lowrider bike world ya know? Its not as solid as car clubs where everyone's in a club for many many years because most of our members are teens to guys in their mid 20s and then we decide we wanna do up a car so we go onto cars. 

So yeah we're gonna be busting out hard this year with many new members if things all go correctly but as of now I am not aware of any Prophecy or Wolverine beating radicals coming out of our shops :tears:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 25 2004, 09:06 PM
> *whats everybodys problem? Sh*t talkers never go far in this world. all your doing (trouble) is trying to stir sh*t up.  Not everyone can have the talent to make parts.
> [snapback]2326315[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Oct 25 2004, 08:27 PM
> *Tonyo you like to talk alot why dont you tell everybody Sr Mike Lopez and Mike Lopez  are working on a new project for 2005  a project  just like Casino Dream. And tell them about the project from New York.Just tell everybody  You make Finest Kreations look bad. Its true Mike Lopez will be back for 2005 and I mean  Radical ..
> [snapback]2326216[/snapback]​*



Another thing is Matt from NY is working on his welding skills so he can be another part builder so THAT is the project coming out from NY. He's not planning on building anything up right now, just tinkering around with his welding skills ya know? Another project coming soon is Pedal Scrapers e-mag that we're tryin to start up too as soon as we get a good web host for that. So those are the projects you're referring to


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 25 2004, 11:06 AM
> *whats everybodys problem? Sh*t talkers never go far in this world. all your doing (trouble) is trying to stir sh*t up.  Not everyone can have the talent to make parts.
> [snapback]2326315[/snapback]​*


Exactly! I design pretty much all of the customizing on my kids stuff too. 3-D mold on seat pan. The layouts for all of the laser cutting. But if it wasn't for people like Joel Sr. Old Memories C.C. SGV and Joel Jr. Los Angeles C.C. A.K.A. Jagster Laser Cutting, My kids tricycle wouldn't look the same!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the only someone can build ALL of their parts would be to OWN your own shop. not everyone has access or knowledge to laser cutting, bondo work, paint, patterns, plating, high tech machinery all at once unless you actually own the stuff. but even then, it still might be difficult to be an expert at everything. just ask paul sr from OCC :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

I HAVE A QUESTION FOR TROUB13. WITCH ONE OF THE TOP 6 BIKES IN VAGAS WAS YOURS?------------------------------- THATS WHAT I THOUGHT.


----------



## MiniTEX (Jul 18, 2004)

man fuck all the shit talkers man like they said they dont ever get far, truth be told man alot of top lowriders dont make their own shit, thats what sets them apart to be the top just cause u can do it dont mean u should...shit prophcy learned that the hard way after 5 -6 years of making his own shit it took someone else to make his shit to win bike of the year..you hear him complaining..NOPE!!!

so to send off parts to get them made isnt a bad thing is the smart thing if u got the cash go ahead if it will be better then do it, its all about quality thats what gets points

ooohhh mike lopes is coming!!! who gives a fuck about mike lopes coming out...what like hes the ruler of this bike shit...he aint no better than anyone else if anything hes worse...cocky dude nothing worse than an arrogant person making things look bad even his club...nothing against them. 

to be in a club like FK or legions is a good thing, its recognition that helps u be known, and thats what its all about anyways...shit to say all they want is a hook up is folks talking out of jelousy...U THE CRYING LITTLE BITCH that i hate cause they aint the shit...envy will get u no where playa!!! as a matter of fact most of some big clubs are family and really good friends so they dont join for the hook up for the most part, thats just talking out ur ass!!!

what was this post all about a guy that hates cause his shit aint the best and cant get noticed sorry little puppy if u cant play with the big dogs get the fuck out the yard and lick ur balls somewhere else!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 25 2004, 10:09 PM
> *the only someone can build ALL of their parts would be to OWN your own shop.  not everyone has access or knowledge to laser cutting, bondo work, paint, patterns, plating, high tech machinery all at once unless you actually own the stuff.  but even then, it still might be difficult to be an expert at everything.  just ask paul sr from OCC :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2326507[/snapback]​*


That's true look at OCC, they have some of the best motorcycles out there, they have like a 2 year waiting list for one of their bikes but they outsource stuff on their bikes too ya know. they go to paint and upholstery shops and chrome shops too. The stuff out of their shops is the raw metal parts. They're one of the most respected cycle shops in the world. So what's so bad if you don't build EVERYTHING yourself? 

The whole nation is about outsourcing, do you think Bill Gates built all his own crap by hand? Hell no, he bought out other companies, bought out software rights and put all that crap together for his products. He couldn't even run Windows without DOS, he bought that from some college kid.

Its near impossible to be an expert at everything but if you pick one or two things you're good at and can be the best at then that is what you go for.


----------



## lowrider_north (Jul 9, 2004)

TROUB13 shut the fuck up you jealous little prick
when you beat them you can talk shit until then shut the fuck up


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

no


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Oct 26 2004, 12:16 AM
> *Wolverine  :biggrin:  did you tell your daddy about me !!! Tell him to work on your frame  more and  on your custom made parts..And fuck Legions and Finest Kreations  fuck them  TonyO fuck it up!!! Mini Tex  you lil Bitch...You daddy made your  bicycle you didnt do shit to it..Your Daddy did..
> [snapback]2326889[/snapback]​*



I guess you're pissed over all the hate that's been going on about your bike aren't ya? You gonna be coming back to the show next year with the same Prophecy frame or are ya gonna change it? :dunno:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

whoa! all these fuck this and fuck that and fuck so and so. is that all u got cuz u can talk shit all u want on here and it still dont mean shit. until u show ur bike with all the parts u made yourself and with a frame u made and painted yourself u aint bout shit u all talk.

oh yeah i forgot about the fuck Legions and fuck Finest u need to kill that noise cuz what no name club are u from??


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 26 2004, 12:26 AM
> *whoa! all these fuck this and fuck that and fuck so and so. is that all u got cuz u can talk shit all u want on here and it still dont mean shit.  until u show ur bike with all the parts u made yourself and with a frame u made and painted yourself u aint bout shit u all talk.
> 
> oh yeah i forgot about the fuck Legions and fuck Finest u need to kill that noise cuz what no name club are u from??
> [snapback]2326931[/snapback]​*


I dont know who the hell he is man but he ain't worth our time arguing over. If he ain't gonna come out and say what bike he owns or what club he's from he ain't for real. No pics of his bike, no mention of what bike he owns or what club he's from or whatever so its just another poser tryin to stir shit up among all of us ya know? I don't know about you man but I'm just gonna go back to concentraing on trying to recuit members, working on my stuff for next year, and move on. The only time he can back any of his shit talk up is 5:30 PM Super Show night after the doors are closed and we're all sittin on those bleachers waiting for the announcement of the Bike of the Year. Nothing up to that point proves anything ya know cuz that's when it all goes down for real


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

Yet to see a pic of this kids bike! Oh.... . . .. I think I found a pic of it.


----------



## lowrider_north (Jul 9, 2004)

thats my bike!
lol jp its not
seriously its not

mines better not as good as finest kreations & legions but good 4 every day ridin
seriosly that 1s not mine thogh


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_north_@Oct 26 2004, 12:55 AM
> *thats my bike!
> lol jp its not
> seriously its not
> ...


Yeah cuz yours is just like that only blue right? :ugh: Just messin wit ya man. :thumbsup:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

i have a bike like that one, but its a cruiser.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Oct 24 2004, 10:33 PM
> *Cry Babys TonyO you cry ..My Bike should of won  ok dude stop crying  fix your  2nd place 16" bicycle more..
> 
> Pete and Chris Moreno from Legions cry about I should of won!!! your bicycle  sucks its over done ..you never  had Prophecy try next year lil girl.Tell your Daddy to  make you better parts..the part u have are getting 2 old
> ...



sounds to me like ur hatin. i havnt heard tony say anything bad about anybodys bike. If u have the 16" that beat tony, good for you! but u dont have to come on here and bad mouth everybody so u can feel like a big man. U just lost alot of respect points in the lowrider community. whos gonna wanna deal with somebody that says pete/chris moreno are "crybabies" when prophecy protested them competeing. 

when ur club is as succesful as finest or legions then u can come talk big, untill then just keep it to yourself


----------



## baytowndomino (Oct 15, 2004)

dam troub13 which part of mike lopes are you riding the dick the balls are the whole thing dont worry if this mike lopes guy dont build his bike I got something for you to ride down here in texas it sounds like your already riding on legions what happen did you ask for some parts to get made and they turned you down is that why your mad so fly your flag high and name your club


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Oct 26 2004, 01:37 AM
> *sounds to me like ur hatin. i havnt heard tony say anything bad about anybodys bike. If u have the 16" that beat tony, good for you! but u dont have to come on here and bad mouth everybody so u can feel like a big man. U just lost alot of respect points in the lowrider community. whos gonna wanna deal with somebody that says pete/chris moreno are "crybabies" when prophecy protested them competeing.
> 
> when ur club is as succesful as finest or legions then u can come talk big, untill then just keep it to yourself
> [snapback]2327110[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup: :biggrin: 

Yeah I don't get it, I mean I'm 16" full custom and Wolverine and Prophecy are 20" radical Bike of the Year bikes so who's he attackin here? I ain't going for the title. I'm just tryin to help give ideas to people who want to join the club and trying to get them in. I never talked crap about the bike that beat me like "yeah that bike's a piece of shit" or nothin ya know? He beat me so ok I know what I need to do next year i need to come out bigger and badder more than ever before since I'm moving up to radical. 

Wolverine never protested any bike on the circuit, they let their bike speak for themselves. You didn't see them bitching and throwing a fit did you? They just said they don't agree with the decision but whatever and left it at that. They'll be out next year goign for it again, changing a few things here and there and figuring out on the score sheets what points they need to beef up a little bit.


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

hello


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

WHOA! I have been away from the comp only a day and this is what happens!!! LOL Well he who ever this guy is obviously is very disrespectful and needs to get a life. Hey we all know who the best of the best is. As for TonyO goes thats my homie and I gotta stand up for what right. TonyO never said anything about anyones bike on a negative level, so theres no need for the "Gangster Mentality" this isnt the streets we are all adults and considered to being professionals no matter what. I see it as str8 "HATE" so that should solve that prob. Now as for Wolverine thats also my homie and yes everyone has there opinion about who should have won and this and that but you know what we all know who owns what and who stuck in the game for all that time regardless of who is building whos parts. Mike Lopez is one of the Lowrider bike building veterans man and theres nothing else to say but I must say if he came out now and built something 100% the way he did with Casino he would be putting a hurting on alot of people. Im sorry but right now in the history books I see it as Casino, Spawn, and Wolverine being the best built bikes on the circuit and thats not saying that there isnt anyonelse out there that can build nice bikes. So hey lets just let this all rest and whoever wins wins.


----------



## lowrider_north (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 25 2004, 04:14 PM
> *Yeah cuz yours is just like that only blue right? :ugh:  Just messin wit ya man.  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2327029[/snapback]​*


its red damnit!











no seriously i have nothing like that lol :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

ok thats enough all ready this dude makes one reply and runs off the board why u ducking and hiding? so please jus do us a favor and stop all ready u have know point to what u are saying. i guess somebody pissed u off at a show when ur street bike got beat by a bike with parts made by Big Pete any body work done by Mike Lopez now u mad. 

and whats with the 818 y cant even say that ur from the L.A. are u gotta use area codes.well how bout u jump on I-10 and head east till u gett where we are fromand bring ur bike so it can get beat and here is a pic so u can find it a lil easier.

oh yeah and 
Welcome to Houston or if u dont understand city names its 713,281, and 832


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

H-TOWN -SPACE CITY-HUSTLE TOWN-SCREWSTON


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Who in the world are you. The way it sounds, nobody around here even knows who in the H### you are. Some pics better be up soon of what YOU have(probably a little model bike) or just stop posting with out some backup.


----------



## TheKev1n (Jul 15, 2004)

y is trouble so obsessed with everyones daddy? sounds like a sexually abused childhood to me


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Oct 26 2004, 01:06 AM
> *Who in the world are you. The way it sounds, nobody around here even knows who in the H### you are. Some pics better be up soon of what YOU have(probably a little model bike) or just stop posting with out some backup.
> [snapback]2327352[/snapback]​*



it's alright you can say fuck shit cunt hell damn ****** and all the rest.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Little kids could be reading this site. We have to try not to make things bad for them every where. If it were strictly members then maybe.


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

LOL.LAUGHING AT ALL UR POSTS.............MAKE SURE U LOOK FOR 7UP BIKE........... :wave:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Oct 26 2004, 01:33 AM
> *Little kids could be reading this site. We have to try not to make things bad for them every where. If it were strictly members then maybe.
> [snapback]2327454[/snapback]​*


oh well im sure they think swear words are fucking cool.


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

BEFORE U GUYS HATE........THAT IS MY MY CAR ON THE ICON


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Oct 26 2004, 01:35 AM
> *BEFORE U GUYS HATE........THAT IS MY MY CAR  ON THE ICON
> [snapback]2327458[/snapback]​*


clean


----------



## lowrider_north (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheKev1n_@Oct 25 2004, 06:25 PM
> *y is trouble so obsessed with everyones daddy?  sounds like a sexually abused childhood to me
> [snapback]2327426[/snapback]​*


i jus noticed that wtf?


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

7 UP


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

You better be a tough guy to back up those words punk. If your a man send me a personal email BITCH!!!!!!!! and I'll take care of you. Be a man and make your real self known!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :tears: :tears:


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

Ok Bigtyme I stay in Cali you may have a trophy winner or sweepstaker I dont care if I have to show in Dallas I will I dont care.. I hope Jesse Pradro shows up next year in Dallas Texas and fuck Legions Bc


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

You throwing names out there like crazy TROULBL3 dam you must be str8 crazy! I dont think you have any respect for yourself homie. And I think you dont have any respect for these guys who put in time and money on there bikes. Thats probably why your staying unknown just trying to not make your club affiliation look stupid


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

yeah i hope jesse pradro does show up in dallas next year cuz he is cool as hell and his trike is one of the top three this year. we talk to him a lot at every show so if ur trying to start shit between him and legions u can forget about it. 

fuck Legions huh.....o.k. thats cool too if thats how u feel more power to u and ur fight to fuck Legions and Finest also dont forget every ones daddy u seem to care so much about.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

YOU STILL DIDN"T MAKE YOURSELF KNOWN PUNK!!!!!!!
I"M WAITING FOR YOUR RESPONSE ON THE PERSONAL EMAIL I SENT YOU P####!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

Fuck it Miami Fl,Houston Tx,Arizona ,Dallas Tx,I dont care I will back it up lil kid I dont need a crew,club I back it up by my self. I dont go on line and talk shit I just back it up ok lil kid tell your crew to back you up or club .You will not see me on line you will see me in a car show ..We will see


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

man this dude is online longer than 2 minutes this time it usually takes at least a few hours to think about what else say fuck this and that about


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

i guess i spoke to soon cuz guess what he is gone again


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

HEY A##H### TROUBL3 name the car shows you have showed at and through what years you have been in the game. I know I can LRM Hou. 97,98,02,03
SanA. 97,98,03 Dal. 03. Small shows too many to name


----------



## TheKev1n (Jul 15, 2004)

it makes me angry to see so much word repetition... lil kid, crew, back it up... grab a thesaurus some time


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Who the F*ck is the p*ssy troubl3? it sounds to me your nothing but a little b*tch ass kid from cali. grow some nuts and post pics of your show winner, little titty baby.


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

hmm


----------



## that1bmxguy (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 25 2004, 07:26 PM
> *Who the F*ck is the p*ssy troubl3? it sounds to me your nothing but a little b*tch ass kid from cali. grow some nuts and post pics of your show winner, little titty baby.
> [snapback]2327853[/snapback]​*


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Hmmm, i see a lot of newbies posting...

i say if you don't got pics to back your words up, then you have no foot to stand on.


----------



## finestkreations74 (May 22, 2002)

hey troubl3 you need to learn how to spell on the forum. second i been a member since i was in the six grade and now im going on my fifth year in the navy, so i dont know what you are talking about members getting hook ups and leaving cause most of our members are still original members. weather they are working on a bike or not. they might in fact be working on a bike for there kids or helping other members out. dude you need to grow up man all you are doing is hating oon all of our members and that is crap. to tell yoou the truth nobody really cares what you think and proobably wont ever care. also noot trying to be a bad ass but i bet you wouldnt talk all that smack in front of any of our clubs. so you can just hide behind your computer and talk shit cause you will never amount to nothing :biggrin:


----------



## baytowndomino (Oct 15, 2004)

I HOPE HE DOES MAKE THE DALLAS SHOW BECAUSE ONCE HE COMES TO TEXAS TALKING LIKE THAT HE WONT LAST LONG


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by finestkreations74_@Oct 26 2004, 04:58 PM
> *hey troubl3 you need to learn how to spell on the forum. second i been a member since i was in the six grade and now im going on my fifth year in the navy, so i dont know what you are talking about members getting hook ups and leaving cause most of our members are still original members. weather they are working on a bike or not. they might in fact be working on a bike for there kids or helping other members out. dude you need to grow up man all you are doing is hating oon all of our members and that is crap. to tell yoou the truth nobody really cares what you think and proobably wont ever care. also noot trying to be a bad ass but i bet you wouldnt talk all that smack in front of any of our clubs. so you can just hide behind your computer and talk shit cause you will never amount to nothing :biggrin:
> [snapback]2329134[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup: Right on dude.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

If you mean me BigPoppa, I got a bike to back up my words. Sweepstakes winner at San Antonio '03.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 26 2004, 06:15 PM
> *If you mean me BigPoppa, I got a bike to back up my words. Sweepstakes winner at San Antonio '03.
> [snapback]2329284[/snapback]​*


Which bike was that? :dunno:


----------



## baytowndomino (Oct 15, 2004)

ALL THAT NOISE ABOUT LEGIONS THEY TOOK 3 OF THE 4 BEST OF SHOW AT THE MAGNIFICOS SHOW WHAT ELSE DOES HE WANT


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm trying to find pics. but it was the lime/gold bike with murals on the back skirts. it sat on a gold platform


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 26 2004, 06:21 PM
> *I'm trying to find pics. but it was the lime/gold bike with murals on the back skirts. it sat on a gold platform
> [snapback]2329301[/snapback]​*


I dont think I know what that one is, give me the name of it. If ya throw a name of a bike at me I'm ususally good at remembering stuff.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

It had a green show board in the back that said Death Dealer.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 26 2004, 06:23 PM
> *It had a green show board in the back that said Death Dealer.
> [snapback]2329309[/snapback]​*


Oh ok I dont think I've heard of that one  Post pics


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I searching the forums right now to find pics.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Trying to post the pic


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

found it.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

who's bike is that?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 26 2004, 08:30 PM
> *who's bike is that?
> [snapback]2329646[/snapback]​*


That's Death Dealer's bike, its pretty bad ass lookin :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

Looking good!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I appreciate the comments. Thats the way the website should be. Without sh*t talkers like troubl3.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 26 2004, 09:10 PM
> *I appreciate the comments. Thats the way the website should be. Without sh*t talkers like troubl3.
> [snapback]2329746[/snapback]​*


I think he's gone for now, but he's the only one that I've seen talkin smack on here other than Hopper Ali but that's him and how he is anyway :roflmao: Everyone's used to Hopper's trash talk by now, he's not a constant flow of hate like Trouble is.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i agree, are you from texas Death Dealer?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Texas made. Texas bread.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

It was a general comment. Personally, at this point, I could care less about this or that club, this or that bike, but if people talk the talk, they better walk the walk. Words are just words on the internet. They only mean something when people are face to face. If someone can't post a pic and say "this is me/my bike/my schlong/my whatever" then they can't prove anything. Death Dealer, TonyO, WickedDragon and others can step up.

I can appreciate hard work, but that doesn't mean I have to like it. 

K. Diaz




> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 26 2004, 08:15 AM
> *If you mean me BigPoppa, I got a bike to back up my words. Sweepstakes winner at San Antonio '03.
> [snapback]2329284[/snapback]​*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that explains it's looks. oh oh, i better not start this Texas vs. Cali bikes stuff again. anyways, it is really nice


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I agree BigP. Thats what separates men from boys, respect.


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 26 2004, 07:18 PM
> *Texas made. Texas bread.
> [snapback]2329773[/snapback]​*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

if you don't mind me asking, what part of texas? or if you mind, send me a pm


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

Whether we are from Cali, AZ, NY, Ohio, TX, or IL, we all have the same interests. Building Top notch category winning Bikes Trikes Special Interest whatever!


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

Thats what this forum should be all about, and of course CHICKS!! Forget about the Troubl3's in the world.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey lil pun, i agree with what you just said. it's just that some guy started a topic and said texas had all the best bikes and he started a big commotion among bike builder in here. i agree, doesn't matter where your from, for all we know, some kid in rural west virginia could be in the process of building a bike of the year contender. no offense to anyone from west virgina :0


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

so are you gonna join finest kreations?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 26 2004, 11:53 AM
> *so are you gonna join finest kreations?
> [snapback]2329858[/snapback]​*



Who are you asking?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

sorry, question was for lil pun


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

As of yesterday, Mike and I got in contact with eachother and decided yes. Our main focus is on my younger sons pedal car though. Pretty SICK. Should be done by Vegas. Will be done by Vegas. Lil Punisher will also be getting a face lift though. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey, that's cool man. good luck with all you do and congratulations on being newest member of Finest Kreations.


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks alot. Who knows, me and my kids may make it out to TX this year.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i myself have not been to a LRM show. i had been out of lowriding for about 4 years because of some things, no bike, magazines, nothing. but now i got a bike, and a frame to start with for my son. on the "jb weld" topic, that's me working on my son's frame. it's my first time doing any bondo work. so far so good.


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

If I can provide you with any words of advise. I would advise you to be persistant and keep up the hard work! Remember, the little ones are our next generation. I have two Boys' that are mine alone. Lowriding, is something I plan on showing them as a positive sport. Having fun and being safe. Competition is always gonna be there keeping a eye on you. But dont take it to the heart.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

DAMN GONE FOR A FEW DAYS AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS...DON'T KNOW WHERE TO BEGIN......LET'S SEE....

AS FOR CRYING....WE HAVE NEVER CRIED....SURPRISED BUT NEVER CRIED. IN FACT I THINK LEGIONS OF TEXAS AND I WERE THE ONES ON ANOTHER FORUM TELLING PEOPLE TO LAY OFF OF PROPHECY AND JUST TRY TO BUILD SOMETHING BETTER. IF YOU ASK ME DO I THINK HE SHOULD HAVE WON....NO....BUT THE JUDGES SCORED IT THE WAY THEY DID AND WE HAVE TO DEAL WITH IT.

AS FOR FUCK LEGIONS AND FUCK FK....HEY YOU ARE OPEN TO YOUR OWN OPINIONS. I DON'T KNOW IF YOU WERE REJECTED BY THE TWO OR WHAT BUT YOU GOT YOU REASONS TO HATE US THEN GO AHEAD....YOU AREN'T THE FIRST AND YOU WON'T BE THE LAST.....

AS FOR THE BIKES IN OUR CLUB HOOKING UP JUST SO WE CAN DO PARTS FOR THEM....TRY AGAIN. SINCE YOU ARE SO KNOWLEDGEABLE ABOUT THINGS I GUESS YOU CAN TELL ME WHAT BIKE WE HAVE BUILT PARTS FOR IN ORDER TO GET THEM INTO THE CLUB. NO ON GETS HOOKUPS FROM US. NO ONE EXPECTS IT.

AS FOR OUR DADDY DOING EVERYTHING.....MAN WE ARE IN THERE WELDING, CUTTING, SANDING...DOING WHATEVER IT TAKES TO GET THINGS DONE. WE ARE THERE AND WE HAVE A PART IN EVERYTHING THAT IS DONE. AS FOR HIM BUILDING A BETTER BODY....WELL LETS JUST SAY THAT IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING BETTER THAN BRING IT OUT.

TROUB13 YOU SOUND LIKE THE CRY BABY.......I WILL SIMPLY TELL YOU LIKE THIS......

DON'T SING IT......BRING IT. 

SEE YA IN 05.....IF YOU GOT THE BALLS......


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

7UP


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Oct 27 2004, 01:02 AM
> *Death  Dealer your bicycle sucks the only custom part on it is the paint ,dont look like cany so  it sucks the forks are custom just the forks and  the mural thats all  so work on it ok  fuck big tex
> [snapback]2330538[/snapback]​*


 :uh: Whatever dude. Now you're just going off on everyone and everything, everyone sucks, nothing is done right, and your bike is the best ever built right? Uh huh ok sure whatever dude


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

troub13.............IF THAT IS THE BEST REPLY YOU CAN COME UP WITH THEN BE IT.......

YOU CAME ON HERE TALKING ABOUT ALL THE HATERS.........YOU SEEM TO BE HATING ON EVERYONE......IS THERE ANYONE YOU LIKE??? I MEAN YOU HIT ALL THREE COAST..........CALI...........TX....NY............I MEAN DO YOU JUST LIKE HATE THE WORLD??


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

CRYBABY NO BIKE HAVING MOTHEREFUCKER TALKIN ALL THAT NOISE I HOPE TO SEE YOU AT ONE OF THE LRM SHOWS AND I DARE YOU YES I DARE YOU TO COME DOWN TO TEXAS BECAUSE YOU WILL GET WHOOPED ON YOUR BIKE AND YOURSELF HOMIE,

NO MY BIKES AINT THE BEST BUT I KNOW MY SHIT. BEEN DOIN THIS FOR YEARS AND I CAN BUILD A QUALITY SHOW BIKE BECAUSE I HAVE THE SKILLS AND KNOW WHAT IT TAKES AND HELL THE FUCK NO I DONT DO ALL THE WORK MY SELF,I DONT OWN A PLATING BUISSNESS OR AM A MSTER PAINTER OR CAN I WHIPP UP SOME EXTREME MURALS, IF JESSUS HIMSELF BUILT A BIKE HE WOULD STILL NEED HELP! 

ANOTHER THING YOU ARE DISRESPECTING ON LEGENDS RIGHT NOW AND YOU AINT DEALING WITH NO KIDS HERE .YOU DONT KNOW THESE PEOPLE SO WACH YO SELF U GETTIN INTO A WORLD OF SHIT 

YOU CANT EVEN POST A PIC CUS YOU SO SCARED PUTO , SO DO SOMETHING .


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

man this dude aint done yet....how much more stuff does this dude have to say fuck to? i thought he would of ran out by now but i guess not.
i guess its time to jus throw this guy crazy and forget about him until he shows what kinda bike he gots. me personaly i think he is getting off to all this talk about fuck this and fuck that it must turn him on thats why thats all he can say about everyone.

most of the people on here all have or had a show winner at one time and we all know what we got there is no need to keep talking back to this guy. 


ok people move it along nothing else to see here lets make this a dead topic


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Troubl3 in the picture you didnt notice the custom made pedals,sissybar and all the pinstriping on the fenders,frame and seat. We know you have a big mouth but have yet to see a pic. that will back it up. I'll have mine up soon!!!

I'm sorry to everyone one else for the title I posted up "texas has it all" It was just a catchy title. I have much of respect for all bike builders, which is why I have never or will never dog one. There is already enough haters to go around.

Still trying to find pics.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Just got back from college. 


First off you dumb F*CK, your opinion matters nothing to me. Like I said earlier, grow some nuts and post pics of yours. Im tired of your chicken sh*t. P*ssy, you can't even hold your own ground. You have nothing to amount to other than your ignorance. if you get here to Texas, don't run with your tail between your legs.

*******Stupid BITCH*******


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 27 2004, 02:37 AM
> *Just got back from college.
> First off you dumb F*CK, your opinion matters nothing to me. Like I said earlier, grow some nuts and post pics of yours. I tired of your chicken sh*t. P*ssy, you can't even hold your own ground. You have nothing to amount other than your ignorance. if you get here to Texas, don't run with your tail between your legs.
> 
> ...


its OKm you can say FUCK SHIT PUSSY CUNT ****** anything you want


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

7UP


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

TR0UBl3 what bike do you have?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

Big Tex fuck pussys like you Legions memeber dick ride your lil nuts :biggrin: 


YOU CAN CALL ALL THE NAMES YOU WANT............YOU HAVE MY NUMBER USE IT IF YOU TRULY HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ME.

AS FOR LEGIONS RIDING NUTS..........THERE IS NOT RIDING HERE. WE ALL DO OUR OWN WORK AND ANY RESOURCES WE HAVE WE SHARE. THAT IS WHAT A CLUB DOES.........BUT THEN AGAIN YOU DON'T SEEM TO BE IN ONE OR HAVE SOMETHING TO SHOW SO YOU WOULDN'T KNOW.

LIKE I SAID BEFORE JUST BRING SOMETHING TO A SHOW........SINCE YOU WERE GIVEN A GIFT BY GOD TO DO EVERYTHING YOURSELF IT SHOULDN'T BE HARD. IF YOU ARE FROM 818....WHICH IS LA I BELIEVE THEN BRING IT TO VEGAS......LETS SETTLE THIS LIKE TRUE COMPETITORS AND SHOW WHAT WE BOTH GOT.

THERE'S THE CHALLENGE..........ARE YOU MAN ENOUGH TO ACCEPT??


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

everyone just ignore that troubled kid, he'll get the point and leave soon


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

7UP


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

sh-sh-shuuttt up kid


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Oct 27 2004, 05:02 PM
> *Its on Big Tex  Super show  work on your frame ok
> [snapback]2332833[/snapback]​*


By the time Super Show comes around you'll be long gone. You're just talking that smack. I'd rather see whatever the hell it is you got up in pics from the San Diego show. That's the first LRM Cali tour show I believe so if you really got something bring it out then, if not then you're just a poser. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Oct 26 2004, 10:25 PM
> *Bigtyme your trike looks like shit ok.. Texas  has pussy  trikes like Bigtyme  a mob name  :biggrin:  you make Texas look bad. You go by the name of Bigtyme =Rollerz Only its cool but hey you should name your self BigPussy  for having a girls trike.
> 
> Big Tex fuck pussys like you Legions memeber dick ride your  lil nuts  :biggrin:
> ...


Your really are a stupid bitch. might as well keep naming all the parts: bearings, gooseneck,crank, seatpan, rims. i know what i have, but you have yet to post your own. As of me being the mommas boy, at least i don't fuck my mom.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 27 2004, 06:51 PM
> *Your really are a stupid bitch. might as well keep naming all the parts: bearings, gooseneck,crank, seatpan, rims. i know what i have, but you have yet to post your own. As of me being the mommas boy, at least i don't fuck my mom.
> [snapback]2333090[/snapback]​*


Damn man I gotta get custom bearings cuz mine are just store bought. So that means my bike ain't worth a damn now :tears:

:roflmao:

Next he'll be like "you guys all suck ass, you all got those cheap ass store bought whitewalls, I poured the rubber for mine in a custom mold I made! " :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

how about the thread on the tires?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Oct 27 2004, 08:02 AM
> *Its on Big Tex  Super show  work on your frame ok
> [snapback]2332833[/snapback]​*



I WILL BE SURE TO MAKE SURE MY DADDY WORKS ON IT.......JUST FOR YOU.....


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 27 2004, 06:15 PM
> *how about the thread on the tires?
> [snapback]2333387[/snapback]​*


thread? you mean tread?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Oct 26 2004, 11:25 PM
> *Bigtyme your trike looks like shit ok.. Texas  has pussy  trikes
> [snapback]2332259[/snapback]​*


texas has pussy trikes huh well thats fine but if we have pussy trikes cuz your state aint had shit for the last few years. even with pussy trikes we still took 2 out of 3 this year in vegas.

when u get on our level then talk shit about who has what cuz u still havent showed us shit of what you got till then how bout u just......SHUT THE FUCK UP all ready


----------



## MiniTEX (Jul 18, 2004)

dude you not done yet son, man u still havent said what u got just taking a guess i wouldnt say either if i were you to keep from all the embarrassment!!!! u talk alot of shit cool but u not putting up shit just all this dick riding, its weird to say fuck FK but be on mike lopes dick...but hey little bitches say what they want....you cant make a comment about saying anything to anyone face to face when u still in the closet about ur self, im not even gonna waste an insult on a little boy like u im done with it kid straight up!!!!

i guess this dude is pretty much done im tired of this post someone with some kind of formal education and sense of what they are talking about start another post...holla back


----------



## 3o5 PaPo 3o5 (Oct 16, 2004)

lmao this troub13 *** is funny as fuck i have leaughed through all of his posts i seriously think that it the the owner of prphecy as for Finest K n Legions -sp- i give ya mad props n leep doin ya thing thisfuckin guy is a hater n haters dont last long in this world... hows that qoute go a fish dies by his mouth or sum shyt like that :dunno:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

i dont think its the owner of prophecy being tha fact that he brought a name of one of his members from Rollerz, but it might be someone that knows him maybe.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

lol so other words....no one special...


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

I wish you would come down here to houston . We have some of the best hospitals!!!!! You'll need one after I fuck you up troub13.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

man what ever....canadas got health care


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

see thats why you gots to move onto cars and stop fuckin wit these lil ass kids. all they do is talk shit!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 














or just ignore it ! we all know he isnt bustin out shit, and he is hidin behind that fake ass name!!


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey I have fam in Red Deer, Canida. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

he sounds like trouble 2 me....haha get it....troubl3.....

im jk lol....thought it was a pretty gay joke myself


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by InkCrimes_@Oct 28 2004, 07:02 AM
> *Hey I have fam in Red Deer, Canida. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2335532[/snapback]​*


Yo man is that your bike in the Avartar? Is that the pink 26" bike with the screen molded in the seat? That's sick dude, :thumbsup: Great idea, the frame and fenders came out nice too.


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

7UP


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

wheres your bike bitch boy?

i dont have one


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

you need to keep our club name out your mouth. You act like u know everyone. I guess it's all the Article you read on us. when was the last time a magazine wrote a article on you?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by InkCrimes_@Oct 28 2004, 04:52 PM
> *you need to keep our club name out your mouth. You act like u know everyone. I guess it's all the Article you read on us. when was the last time a magazine wrote a article on you?
> [snapback]2336303[/snapback]​*


Yep he probably never even had a tiny pic of his bike up in any magazine.

I've had show coverage pics of my bike in like 4 magazines by now. I've never had a feature article but that's coming someday, maybe in the spring


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

YOU KNOW I THINK THIS GUY JUST LIKES THE ATTENTION. I AIN'T GONNA CALL HIM A KID OR ANYTHING CUZ I DON'T KNOW HIM........JUST LIKE HE DOESN'T KNOW US.

YOU DID SAY SOMETHING ABOUT MINITEX AND I NOT BEING NOTHING.........LOOK I AM NOT SITTING HERE CLAIMING TO BE A GOD OR EVEN A LEGEND.......ALL I CAN SAY IS THAT WE HAVE BUILT THREE DIFFERENT FRAMES THAT HAVE HAVE 1ST PLACE AT THE SUPSHOW ON THREE SEPARATE OCCASIONS. TWO OF THOSE TIMES WERE FOR BIKE OF THE YEAR. THAT IF ANYTHING SHOWS WE CAN BUILD WITH THE BEST OF THEM.

SEE YOU IN VEGAS TROUB13..............


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that bike is beautiful big tex, seriously bro. i hope one day to join Legions. it has always been a favorite of mine since i saw it in an issue way back about 9-10 years ago.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 28 2004, 08:46 PM
> *that bike is beautiful big tex, seriously bro.  i hope one day to join Legions.  it has always been a favorite of mine since i saw it in an issue way back about 9-10 years ago.
> [snapback]2336945[/snapback]​*


Join Legions? :tears: You sure you don't wanna hook up with FK instead dude? :biggrin: 

IF not that's cool :tears:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

OG  

Before there was Casino there was "Candy Man" 20" Street custom :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> Join Legions? :tears: You sure you don't wanna hook up with FK instead dude? :biggrin:
> 
> TONYO.........WHY YOU TRYING TO STEAL MY POTENTIAL MEMBERS............ :angry: :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> > Join Legions? :tears: You sure you don't wanna hook up with FK instead dude? :biggrin:
> >
> > TONYO.........WHY YOU TRYING TO STEAL MY POTENTIAL MEMBERS............ :angry: :angry:
> > [snapback]2337817[/snapback]​
> ...


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

That's alright though man, its all up for grabs.  TX is like all Legions, I'll trade you a Cali member for one of your TX members :biggrin:
[snapback]2337836[/snapback]​[/quote]


TEXAS IS LEGIONS COUNTRY............WE ARE THE DARK SIDE!!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

YO BIG TEX WASSUP HOMIE!!!! YO ITS ALL GOOD MADD LUV FOR LEGIONS UP IN HERE BUT I DONT KNOW IF WE WOULD TRADE MEMBERS! :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Consider this my final post on the topic

Troubl3 your ready to talk shit when ever everybody else is either asleep or going to work. You fucking little pussy, grow some balls and do it while we are all logged in BITCH. Your quick to cut down Bigtex,Minitex, myself and deathdealer why???
Did we hurt your feelings, is your mom not giving it up to you anymore???
Good you fucking inbreed, transexual, shit talking bitch. Ive sent you several PM and you have yet to respond to them ASSHOLE!!! Were the words to big for you to understand, or is it like the rest of us think and your nothing but a PUSSY!!!!!!
I told you before I couldn't wait to meet your retarded ass at the LRM Houston show,well FUCK THAT!!!! My new trike wont be done yet, but I'll be at the LRM Dallas show with a shirt that says "looking for trouble"!!!!!!
I can't wait to meet your PUNK ASS, COCK SUCKING, NO BALLS HAVING, SHIT TALKING BITCH ASS of a person!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :tears: :tears: :tears:

SEE YOU IN DALLAS ***!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Oct 28 2004, 06:12 PM
> *Consider this my final post on the topic
> 
> Troubl3 your ready to talk shit when ever everybody else is either asleep or going to work. You fucking little pussy, grow some balls and do it while we are all logged in BITCH. Your quick to cut down Bigtex,Minitex, myself and deathdealer why???
> ...


 :0 

I just want to know what Finest Kreations or Legions did to piss this guy off so much


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

I hope you don't think that was for FK or Legions. That great message was for 
TROUBL3. I respect both those clubs in everyway. Its that prick I don't like!


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Oct 28 2004, 06:21 PM
> *I hope you don't think that was for FK or Legions. That great message was for
> TROUBL3. I respect both those clubs in everyway. Its that prick I don't like!
> [snapback]2338436[/snapback]​*


My comment was towards troubl3, dont worry about it. I agree with u :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How many members does Finest Kreation have?


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

Califas Sur


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I new your bitch ass was going to come on at night. Wait till everyones gone and post your lil kid shit. But then i guess you do need to breathe sometimes while your sucking mike lopez dick. I still see your riding his hobby horse, you must really like it without the lube.
Your ass aint coming to houston, the reliant center doesn't allow perras like you to come in. This fucking bitch is yet to post his own. How about you get off your knees, and fuck your mom. wait i forgot, shes holding out on you.  Fuck you,and the hobby horse you rode on. 

NO DISRESPECT TO MIKE L.


----------



## MiniTEX (Jul 18, 2004)

man i guess the only way to shut this little ****** up is to agree with him, so yeah fuck legions finest Kreations and any other club they all suck, let me repeat it again so that if u didnt hear it the first 100 times by my counterpart u might get it again...fuck yall fuck yall...wah wah wah wah!!! if u ever took a trophy home fuck u too u dont deserve it, get better parts...ummm, if u make ur own parts they suck because someone else did them for u, ....umm if ur reading this u suck and whatever u own it sucks and needs to be done better cause it sucks...am i getting this right trouble....fuck that im bad ass now..im changing my name to "m1n1t3x" because im so fucking bad ass i dont need letters i use numbers that make up 13 for the letter "M" for moron!!! im bad ass i never won a trophy but im better than u, i never get to be on the cover of LRB or join a club because im too fuckin cool, i dont need to tell u what i got it dont matter im still better than u because i just am, i dont need to post alot i just post when i need to tell u that ur all just cry babys....if u dont like it then u suck and not because u heard it before but because i said so....shit....troub13 im with u we all suck...ummm dick riders, cocks, ummm...fuck u cry babys, ummm...make ur own parts , tell ur daddy i said hi, umm ur boy isidor umm ill be there later to shave his nuts take his straight jacket and unlock it then staple his cock to my pants pocket...damn i feel better now...i like being a bitch that whines....oh yeah i for got fuck you, you suck, legions and finest kreations suck...just making sure i didint forget anything!!!!!!!!

fuckng idiot!!!!! ..can we proceed now...damn this is crazy now


----------



## Z06Nut (Oct 12, 2004)

*Can't we all just get along?* 

What no picture of D's bike yet. This proud tio will have to do it.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiniTEX_@Oct 28 2004, 11:56 PM
> *man i guess the only way to shut this little ****** up is to agree with him, so yeah fuck legions finest Kreations and any other club they all suck, let me repeat it again so that if u didnt hear it the first 100 times by my counterpart u might get it again...fuck yall fuck yall...wah wah wah wah!!! if u ever took a trophy home fuck u too u dont deserve it, get better parts...ummm, if u make ur own parts  they suck because someone else did them for u, ....umm if ur reading this u suck and whatever u own it sucks and needs to be done better cause it sucks...am i getting this right trouble....fuck that im bad ass now..im changing my name to "m1n1t3x" because im so fucking bad ass i dont need letters i use numbers that make up 13 for the letter "M" for moron!!! im bad ass i never won a trophy but im better than u, i never get to be on the cover of LRB or join a club because im too fuckin cool, i dont need to tell u what i got it dont matter im still better than u because i just am, i dont need to post alot i just post when i need to tell u that ur all just cry babys....if u dont like it then u suck and not because u heard it before but because i said so....shit....troub13 im with u we all suck...ummm dick riders, cocks, ummm...fuck u cry babys, ummm...make ur own parts , tell ur daddy i said hi, umm ur boy isidor umm ill be there later to shave his nuts take his straight jacket and unlock it then staple his cock to my pants pocket...damn i feel better now...i like being a bitch that whines....oh yeah i for got fuck you, you suck, legions and finest kreations suck...just making sure i didint forget anything!!!!!!!!
> 
> fuckng idiot!!!!! ..can we proceed now...damn this is crazy now
> [snapback]2339335[/snapback]​*




whoa! hold up 15 yard penalty no repeat of down 
damn now u a hater too oh well i forgot who i was talking to. ok then its like that huh well fuck him and fuck u 2......ok hold jus kidding got a lil carried away went to far with the fuck this and fuck that but dont forget Fonzy got paid...well never mind cuz fuck that to. this is getting kinda fun we all need to try it lets jus pic screen names and say fuck them 2 yeah thats how bout i start if Legions of Texas yep ill say fuck that bitch to.
this dude got my mind all twisted 3rd place trike of the year and he aint try to dis it. mayvbe he hasent noticed but the steering wheel is store bought but since we dont make our own parts hey Big Tex can ur daddy can ur daddy make us one. we need more parts how bout i but all your old ones since that why i joind Legions 
i didnt join the club for the love of the sport we all joined to get fame off of Big Tex's name wait hold on let me get it right i ment his daddys name

this is the shit u wanna hear right
everything u say is the truth ill be the first one to admit it so how bout u take a few days off and come back with some new shit to talk dig up a lil more dirt on all these names and stop using the same lines
i almost forgot ur favorite one EVERYBODY SUCKS DICK


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

TROUB13.............

......OKAY.....OKAY.........YOU GOT ME AND MINITEX..........WE HAVE NEVER TOUCHED THE BIKE. ALL WE DO IS TRAVEL WITH IT. I GUESS WE ARE JUST ACCESSORIES....NEEDLES PARTS. YOU ARE RIGHT OUR DADDY DID DO EVERYTHING AND ALL WE DID WAS SHOW UP ON SUNDAY AND STAND NEXT TO THE BIKE. WE TELL EVERYONE WE DID ALL THE PARTS TO SOUND COOL......SEE WE JUST WANT TO BE DOWN LIKE YOU. BUT YOU CALLED US OUT AND EXPOSED US FOR WHAT WE REALLY ARE..................

ALSO I GUESS YOU FOUND OUT ABOUT MY DADDY MAKING EVERY SINGLE PART FOR ALL OF THE LEGIONS MEMBERS.....DAMN YOU GOT SOME GOOD INSIDE INFO. IT IS TRUE HE BUILT EVERYTHING THE TEXAS CHAPTER HAS......SO I GUESS HE IS THE ONE THAT DESERVES ALL THE CREDIT. WE HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH IT.

SO YEAH FUCK LEGIONS AND FUCK FK.....FUCK ALL THOSE THAT GET OTHER PEOPLE TO DO THINGS FOR THEM. I MEAN IF YOU CAN'T BUILD YOU BIKE UP AND DO IT ALL YOURSELF YOU ARE JUST A LOSER AND DON'T DESERVE CREDIT. WE ALL NEED TO BE LIKE TROUB13 AND DO EVERYTHING OURSELF TO DESERVE FULL CREDIT. SO FUCK ALL YOU WANNABES THAT DON'T DO YOUR OWN WORK...............BUT WAIT.......DID I HEAR FONZY GOT PAID?? SO YOU MEAN SOMEON ELSE WORKED ON YOUR BIKE?? YOU DIDN'T DO IT YOURSELF?? WELL YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS..............FUCK YOU TOO!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

FONZY GOT PAID..........WHO CARES. I HOPE RITCHIE TOOK HIM THE MONEY WITH RALPH MALPH. YEAH JOANIE WAS AT HOME WITH MRS. C MAKING SOME COOKING FOR YOU TO TAKE TO HIM.

MAN DUDE DOES CRAZY WORK. BADASS MURALS. BUT AS YOU--A LEGEND--KNOWS IT ISN'T ALL ABOUT THE PAINT. SO YOUR BIKE WILL HAVE BADASS MURALS. GOOD FOR YOU. AS LONG AS YOU ARE READY FOR VEGAS, IF NOT SOONER. IN FACT TELL ME WHEN YOU ARE BUSTING OUT AND MAYBE ALL OF BALL RIDERS FROM LEGIONS CAN SHOW UP AND MAYBE SHOW RIGHT NEXT TO YOU. OF COURSE MY DADDY CAN'T BE THERE CUZ THEN HE WILL HERE US TAKE CREDIT FOR EVERYTHING.

ALL TALK IS CHEAP UNTIL YOU SHOW SOMETHING. WHEN YOU SHOW SOMETHING THEN YOU CAN TALK. IF YOU HAVE WON BEFORE THEN GOOD, BE PROUD. I DON'T HATE ON ANYONE, ONLY ONE PERSON HAS EVER BOTHERED ME AND I HAVE MY REASONS. EVEN AT THAT I DON'T HATE. SO IF YOU COME CORRECT AND WITH A LEGITIMATE TITLE CONTENDER THEN PROPS TO YOU. IF YOU TAKE THE TITLE AND PROPECHY GETS SECOND...THEN PROPS TO YOU. I WILL GIVE CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DUE.

TO CLEAR THINGS UP, NEITHER I NOR MY BROTHER HAVE TAKEN CREDIT FOR PARTS DONE BY MY FATHER. WE COME UP WITH THE IDEAS AND ARE THERE TO HELP HIM GRIND AND STUFF LIKE THAT. HE DOES THE WELDING SINCE WE AT THE TIME DIDN'T KNOW HOW. TRUST ME NOW WE DO AND ARE EXPERIMENTING WITH SOME THINGS. ANYONE AROUND HERE KNOWS WHO THE WELDER IS. THERE ARE SOME CARS THAT HE HAS DONE WORK FOR. 

AS FOR DOING LEGIONS PARTS.........I DON'T THINK WE HAVE DONE ANYTHING FOR THE CLUB. I HAVE DONE SOME PLATING AND MY BROTHER HAS DONE SOME PINSTRIPING FOR SOME OF THE BIKES AT THE LAST MINUTE.

SO GET YOUR INFO STRAIGHT. SERIOUSLY, GOOD LUCK WITH WHAT YOU ARE DOING..........CUZ THE WAY THINGS SOUND VEGAS IS GOING TO BE MUCH FUN.


----------



## baytowndomino (Oct 15, 2004)

why are we still on this subject 9 pages of hating just ignore the ignorant kegions knows what they got so dont give him the pleasure of geting to youll yes i know its fun to talk noise but enough is enough


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baytowndomino_@Oct 29 2004, 08:39 AM
> *why are we still on this subject 9 pages of hating just ignore the ignorant kegions knows what they got so dont give him the pleasure of geting to youll yes i know its fun to talk noise but enough is enough
> [snapback]2339890[/snapback]​*



LIKE YOUR ATTACHED IMAGE..........COOL.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

DBZ BIKE LOOKING TIGHT!!!


----------



## baytowndomino (Oct 15, 2004)

my brother made the attached image to complicated for me


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baytowndomino_@Oct 29 2004, 05:39 PM
> *why are we still on this subject 9 pages of hating just ignore the ignorant kegions knows what they got so dont give him the pleasure of geting to youll yes i know its fun to talk noise but enough is enough
> [snapback]2339890[/snapback]​*


Yep exactly. He gets on here and talks about everyone and everything like a dog yet he's too scared to reveal who he is, what bike he has (if he even has one), and what club he rolls with? Why? Cuz he knows he'll get jumped by everyone.

Yep I wrote to a magazine so I'm dumb. I've had a letter published in LRB and Street Customs not to mention the article write up I did for Mortal Kombat bike in Cruizing Customs but oh damn I'm a loser for doing it :uh: 

When did I ever take credit for building my own parts? :ugh: Haven't I been on here telling y'all where I got them? Yeah I didn't build them, oh damn I'm a loser. My ball bearings and tires aren't custom made so that makes the whole bike useless now :uh: 

Oh and yeah I begged the photographers to take pics of my bike and put them in the mag :thumbsdown: Stupid ass :twak: Legions and FK never have begged a magazine to do an article or take a picture. Our stuff is in there because its quality and its what they want to see in their mag. They approach US to do articles and features, we don't go kissin their ass to get it done. 

I do know one local guy that begged for months to get featured in Orlie's once. His mom called them up every day to get them to do a feature. Other than that everyone I know that's been featured has been approached by the mag not the other way around.

Yeah ok BigTex doesn't lift a damn finger in the part building process their daddy does everything and they take credit for it :uh: 

Next this fool is gonna be crossing everything. He'll be like "Mike builds parts for Legions and BigTex daddy builds parts for FK" 

Whatever dude I'm done with you, why am I wasting my time talking to someone who doesn't even come out and say what bike he's got? You're just a poser that's all you are, you don't have a bike, you don't have a damn thing. You just sit there and talk all you want but like homeboy said talk is cheap.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

everyone ignore that trouble kid, i wanna know where or who made "D"s forks.


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

7UP


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

Cali


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

7UP


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

I can't wait to see your punk ass in dallas. Remember everything your saying cunt 
that way you don't ask why you got your ass kicked. Your talking to a GROWN ASS MAN KID!!!!! What grade are you in 4th, 5th, 6th nothing higher than that I believe. I know 1st graders that can type better than you retard. WAIT, I know, you must not be familiar with the english language very well. I can say all that too Lets start, Just came back from riding in my $250,000 ferrari and felt like relaxing in my $4,000,000 mansion after taking a shit and cleaning my ass with $100 bills.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

troub13 even if ur bike is as sick as u say it is.,...i wouldnt give u props worth shit....u come on here talking all this shit...if u loved lowriders like most of these ppl u would respect what they have n the money they put into them.....i dont belive u have a bike like u say u do...and if u do...ur a rich bitch thinkin ur hot shit n better then everyone else...but when that show comes around...pretty sure ur gonna get robbed for talkin so much shit


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ha see you in texas bitch


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Oct 24 2004, 09:33 PM
> *Cry Babys TonyO you cry ..My Bike should of won  ok dude stop crying  fix your  2nd place 16" bicycle more..
> 
> Pete and Chris Moreno from Legions cry about I should of won!!! your bicycle  sucks its over done ..you never  had Prophecy try next year lil girl.Tell your Daddy to  make you better parts..the part u have are getting 2 old
> ...


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

obviously this guy has it in for us. i dont know if hes with rollerz only because we bad mouthed prophecy or what, it dosnt really matter. I think we either (A) beat the hell out of him or (B) ingore him until he goes away.

BTW troubl3, u have really, really bad grammer. you talk like a 6 year old crack baby with a rotisserie chicken instead of a brain.


----------



## baytowndomino (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 29 2004, 09:20 AM
> *everyone ignore that trouble kid, i wanna know where or who made "D"s forks.
> [snapback]2340139[/snapback]​*


well the forks were designed by legions of texas and we had them but in to a autocad program them took them to get cut by a water jet machine thank God for that machine that would have been to much grinding for me they came out perfect no grinding at all


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i agree, they are really good looking. keep up the good work. remember, i said it first, "D" will be making a run for bike of the year in at least 2 years, if not sooner


----------



## baytowndomino (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 30 2004, 07:46 AM
> *i agree, they are really good looking.  keep up the good work.  remember, i said it first, "D" will be making a run for bike of the year in at least 2 years, if not sooner
> [snapback]2343052[/snapback]​*


i doubt that he will go for bike of the year that soon hes got to remember that I put my car on hold to build his bike but you never know for a 9 year old hes got a lot of ideas i think he thinks i a millonare


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

yea in this lowrider bicycle game any idea involves cash. except if you're misterP of course, because then u just go to the junk yard. hahaha just fuckin wit you man.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

THAT DBZ BIKE IS OFF THE CHAIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalSRH_@Oct 30 2004, 01:49 PM
> *yea in this lowrider bicycle game any idea involves cash. except if you're misterP of course, because then u just go to the junk yard. hahaha just fuckin wit you man.
> [snapback]2343519[/snapback]​*



he can go into a junkyard and come out with a few bikes, if their even considered that. just kidding


----------



## baytowndomino (Oct 15, 2004)

thanks for the compliments as for mister p let him make it what can i say hes dedicated to the game im not sure what game but hes dedicated


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

hahaha, i think his ideas are crazy.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

he's in the game of " How to Customize Damn Near Everything" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SIMPLY PUT....SEE YA LATER....


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

Killa Cali


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

We still dont understand who you are homeboy??? :uh: 




> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Oct 31 2004, 11:57 PM
> *BIG TEX DO NOT TRY TO PROTEST MY BICYCLE  OK  JUST KEEP WORKING ON  YOUR FRAME TAKE YOUR TIME  OH AND YOU NEED TO WORK ON  THE FORKS  GETTING TOO OLD OK THE COLOR BLUE SUCKS OK SO WORK ON IT HARD AND I  KNOW YOU ARE GOING TO GIVE IT ALL YOU GOT  BUT HEY  3RD PLACE  IS GOOD .
> 7UP  YOU NEED TO STOP  SENDING  ME PM'S OK IF TONYO SUCKS AND YOU HATE HIM BE A MEN ABOUT IT AND POST IT LIKE ME FUCK TONYO
> AND YOU WILL NOT SHOW IN LAS VEGAS NEXT TO ME OK YOUR BICYCLE  WILL SUCK UNTILL YOU SPEND  ALOT OF MONEY ON ENGRAVING,PLATING,MURALS THEN TALK  OK  SO BIG TEX  JUST MAKE SURE YOU DO SHOW  AND IF I HAVE TO WAIT  FOR  THE  LAST  CAR SHOW TO QUALIFY  I WILL BUT BELIVE ME YOU WILL NOT WIN.BUT  SECOND PLACE  IS NOT  GOOD  HEY  DONT GIVE UP ON YOUR  PROJECT FOR 2005
> [snapback]2346816[/snapback]​*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Nov 1 2004, 09:57 AM
> *
> 7UP  YOU NEED TO STOP  SENDING  ME PM'S OK IF TONYO SUCKS AND YOU HATE HIM BE A MEN ABOUT IT AND POST IT LIKE ME FUCK TONYO
> [snapback]2346816[/snapback]​*



Right back at ya bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

ENOUGH TALK........I KNOW YOU DON'T LIKE ME.........COOL. WE WILL JUST HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE HOW THE YEAR PLAYS OUT.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 1 2004, 06:03 PM
> *ENOUGH TALK........I KNOW YOU DON'T LIKE ME.........COOL.  WE WILL JUST HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE HOW THE YEAR PLAYS OUT.
> [snapback]2347612[/snapback]​*


Don't worry about him man he doesn't like anyone. I mean why the hell would you talk crap about bikes that aren't even in your class? He talks crap about my bike, Death Dealer, yours, Prophecy, trikes in TX......

He thinks the more $$$ you spend the better the bike will be, this is not always true. Plus think about it , $6,000 for murals? Not likely anyone would spend that kind of cash, $5,000 for engraving? So this dude spent $11,000 just on murals and engraving alone? Not likely. Also not likely that he'd be up in here talking crap.

Not even in the lowrider car and truck world do you ever see the top winners talking crap. They let their ride speak for itself, they don't have to talk it up. 

If he truely has anything he'll bring it on the show tour this year. Until then he's just nothing but all talk and no action.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

ALL I AM SAYING IS THAT THERE HAS BEEN ENOUGH TALK.......LIKE 10 PAGES OF IT.......LET IT DIE AND LETS SEE WHEN HE COMES OUT. SPENDING MONEY DOESN'T GUARANTEE A WINNER, BUT IF YOU WANT TO SPEND MONEY LIKE THAT IT AT LEAST SEEMS LIKE HE IS DOING IT IN THE RIGHT PLACES. 

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THAT ARE COMPETING IN THE COMING YEAR. IT SEEMS LIKE IT IS GOING TO BE FUN SO LET THE YEAR BEGIN.

AS FOR ME PROTESTING............YOU GOT THE WRONG BIKE OWNER. I DON'T WIN LIKE THAT OR TRY TO WIN LIKE THAT. I AM CONFIDENT IN WHAT I/WE BUILD. 

LATERZ....


----------



## dakota (Feb 7, 2004)

WHO THE FUC CARES


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

7UP


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

:guns: TROUBL3


----------



## baytowndomino (Oct 15, 2004)

why is he talking about vegas what happen to dallas must be scared


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

its pretty weird how they both post 1 min after each other eh :0


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

IM NOT TROUBL3 .LIVE WITH IT


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Nov 1 2004, 05:31 PM
> *IM NOT TROUBL3 .LIVE WITH IT
> [snapback]2349562[/snapback]​*


I think u are.


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

im not from the 818 ...im from the 805


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Nov 1 2004, 05:56 PM
> *im not from the 818 ...im from the 805
> [snapback]2349640[/snapback]​*


If u say ur not then ur not, whatever

I think this whole thing is old, it dosent matter whos bike is better, or who has bike of the year trophies, I though lowriding was about having fun.

This is a family sport so lets just try to give everybody respect for trying and actually going out and competing, if troubl3 owns prophecy...good for him, he owns bike of the year, obviously he did something right, but damn....lets just drop it.


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

thats what im saying


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

what the fuck is a 7 up bike anyway? a special edition mountain bike or what?


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

7UP


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Nov 1 2004, 07:24 PM
> *THANK YOU JUANITO'S UPHOLSTERY  FOR THE BICYCLE DISPLAY/SEAT THANK YOU  AND  THANK YOU HOUSE OF COLOR  FOR THE  FREE PAINT THANK YOU  TO ALL MY SPONSORS BIG TEX YOU ARE NEXT KEEP WORKING ON  THAT FRAME OK  :0
> [snapback]2349932[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

that answered some questions


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Nov 2 2004, 01:51 AM
> *:guns: TROUBL3
> [snapback]2349438[/snapback]​*


Why do you hate me man ? I never did nothin to you :tears:


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

I DONT HATE YOU


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

7UP


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

TONYO YOU SUCKIN MINI TEX DICK DID YOU CALL HIM


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

Cali 7UP


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Nov 2 2004, 09:28 AM
> *MINI TEX REPLY  LIL KID
> [snapback]2350581[/snapback]​*


Dude I'm going to the 16" radical class, how many times have you seen me posting talking about that by now? I'm working on the bike believe me. I haven't made many changes to it since 2000 but 2005 it'll be totally different, new theme and everything man so don't worry about me. You'll see me with fresh paint, murals, everything.  

BigTex doesn't talk smack man where you get that from? Yeah I was talkin crap about that one bike but its done and over with, moved on so why can't you? I never once talked crap about that bike that beat me in Vegas this year, he got me, good for him but I ain't coming back hard against him I'm coming out hard and strong against the competition in my class which is what you should be doing instead of talking crap about everyone up in here that has a bike. I'm surprised you haven't talked crap about Wicked Dragon yet? Why haven't you talked about him, Twisted Toy, Knight's QUest II, or any of the other bad ass bikes out there? Why do you just focus on BigTex? If you're going to take on the world there's a ton of other bikes you gotta face up against.


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

7 UP


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Nov 2 2004, 09:42 AM
> *BIG TEX IS NEXT BUT HIS SECOND PLACE  THIS YEAR  HA H A  YOU SUCK  JUST WORK ON YOUR FRAME  MINI TEX OK YOU LIL KID  CRY TO  DADDY TELL HIM TO FIX YOUR FRAME.TONYO YOU MUST LIKE TO TALK ALOT OF SHIT  LIL BITCH
> [snapback]2350603[/snapback]​*


How the hell am I talking smack? :twak: You're the one up in here talking about everyone and everything. :uh:


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

7UP


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Dayum MiniTex came and left without posting once, I know he likes to get into the heated disputes, I'm shocked :0 

Troub13 why you hating on 7up bike? You've never seen it and you're talking smack. :uh:


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

7UP


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Nov 2 2004, 09:55 AM
> *fuck the 7 up bike he hates you but cant post it like me I just hate people that talk shit about  peoples bicycle  and thats what you do TonyO.Mini tex did not post because his daddy was  with him.
> [snapback]2350620[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

cool new theme, i didnt understand it before... LOL!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Nov 2 2004, 10:31 AM
> *cool new theme, i didnt understand it before... LOL!
> [snapback]2350709[/snapback]​*


My old theme was "Wicked Ride" It had murals of a grim reaper and a dragon. It was a pretty generic theme. This time I'm going with a theme that's never been done before.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I WASNT' GOING TO REPLY CUZ IT IS JUST THE SAME FUCK THIS AND THAT .......BUT SINCE YOU SEEM TO WANT TO BEEF WITH US SO BAD I WILL JUST CLEAR SOME THINGS UP.

I HAVE NEVER TALKED MESS ABOUT SOMEONES ELSE'S BIKE. I DON'T TALK SHIT CUZ I FEEL THAT EVERYONE HAD THEIR OWN IDEA. NOW AT TIMES SOME PEOPLE'S IDEAS ARE GOOD ONES, BUT NOT WELL EXECUTED. WE HAVE HAD THIS HAPPEN TO US AT TIMES. IT JUST HAPPENS.

WE NEVER CRIED ABOUT LOSING THIS YEAR. WE MIGHT NOT HAVE AGREED, BUT WE DIDN'T SAY ANYTHING. WE KNEW IT WOULD BE CLOSE BUT WE FIGURED WE MIGHT BE ABLE TO PULL IT OUT IN THE END. WE DIDN'T SO WE GOT SECOND. WE DEALT WITH IT.

WE GO TO WIN, AS YOU ARE DOING NEXT YEAR. WE DON'T TALK MESS, WE DON'T TRY TO PROTEST.........WE LET THE BIKES AND THE JUDGES DECIDE.

YOU OBVIOUSLY DON'T KNOW US CUZ IF YOU DID YOU WOULD KNOW THAT WE DON'T HATE. PROPHECY HAD A GOOD BIKE.......A REAL NICE BIKE. I GIVE IT TO HIM TO FINALLY PUT SOMETHING TOGETHER OF THAT QUALITY. HELL IF YOU HAD FIVE YEARS TO WORK ON SOMETHING EVENTUALLY IT WILL COME OUT RIGHT.

THE ONLY THING I EVER SAID WAS THAT WE GOT COMPLACENT BUT THAT WAS DUE TO OTHER THINGS COMING BEFORE THE BIKE. SEE THE BIKE IS NOT OUR LIFE. WE DO OTHER THINGS. MINITEX GOES TO COLLEGE.......I GOT A FAMILY.....MY DAD HAS A JOB. SEE WE DO OTHER THINGS BESIDES THE BIKE AND THE BIKE ONLY HAPPENS WHEN ALL THREE OF US ARE AROUND. THAT IS WHY THIS IS A FAMILY BIKE.

NOW YOU SAY TO COME AND REDO AND WORK 24/7 CUZ YOU GOT THE BEST IN CALI WORKING ON YOUR STUFF..........GOOD FOR YOU, BUT WE DON'T SPEND MUCH MONEY ON THE BIKE. I CAN HONESTLY SAY THAT WE HAVE MAYBE SPENT ABOUT 7-8g's ON ALL THREE BIKES THAT WE HAVE MADE. SEE WE DON'T TRY TO BUY OUR TITLE.......WE WORK FOR IT.

WHAT HAPPENED TO EVERYONE DO THEIR OWN WORK........IT SOUNDS LIKE ALL YOU ARE DOING IS PUTTING THE BIKE TOGHETHER......

LOOK MINITEX MIGHT BE ON HERE LATER......MAYBE NOT..........IT IS JUST OLD AND WORDS CAN ONLY GO SO FAR........SHOW WHAT YOU GOT AND IF IT IS THE BEST THEN YOU WILL WIN. IF ALL IS DONE IN FAIRNESS THEN THERE WILL BE NO PROBLEM. 

TEL ME WHAT SHOW YOU ARE GOING TO AND I WILL TRAVEL OUT THERE TO SEE WHAT YOU GOT..........IF YOU COME TO TEXAS I JUST MIGHT GO AND COMPETE AGAINST STRAIGHT UP....WHY WAIT FOR VEGAS........

YOU GOT MY NUMBER SO YOU KNOW HOW TO CONTACT ME...........

LATERZ.........


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

excellent response Big Tex, couldn't have been done any more simpler, and any more clearer. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Lets put a hatchet in this topic. We'll let the bikes speak for us when LRM 05 Houston comes around. It will be settled like men once in for all. I believe we can all agree with that.


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 2 2004, 08:59 AM
> *My old theme was "Wicked Ride"  It had murals of a grim reaper and a dragon.  It was a pretty generic theme.  This time I'm going with a theme that's never been done before.
> [snapback]2350726[/snapback]​*


i thought it was a sea/dolphin theme :ugh:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Nov 2 2004, 09:18 AM
> *Lets put a hatchet in this topic. We'll let the bikes speak for us when LRM 05 Houston comes around. It will be settled like men once in for all. I believe we can all agree with that.
> [snapback]2351201[/snapback]​*



HEY YOU GONNA BE IN BAYTOWN FOR THAT BBQ SUNDAY??

IF SO WE CAN MEET UP THERE.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

I see this guy STILL hasn't learned how to type. It's going to be easy to spot you at the Dallas car show ,if you even go,. All I have to do is look for the biggest ******* at the show!!!







######"LIL" PURE INSANITY HOUSTON 05 LRM CARSHOW########


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Nov 2 2004, 08:00 PM
> *I see this guy STILL hasn't learned how to type. It's going to be easy to spot you at the Dallas car show ,if you even go,. All I have to do is look for the biggest ******* at the show!!!
> ######"LIL" PURE INSANITY    HOUSTON 05 LRM CARSHOW########
> [snapback]2352172[/snapback]​*



dont be racist now.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm Hispanic, It's like when black people call each other "******". You hate it but at the same time you tolerate it.


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

ok ******, j/k


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Nov 2 2004, 12:34 AM
> *FUCK TONYO ,BIG TEX,MINI TEX,ALL LEGIONS,FINESTKREATIONS  BC AND THE FLORIDA CHAPTER
> [snapback]2350594[/snapback]​*


What did Florida ever do to you


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

isnt that americas wang or something?


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Nov 2 2004, 03:00 PM
> *isnt that americas wang or something?
> [snapback]2352673[/snapback]​*


sadly....yes

but its a big ass wang :biggrin:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Nov 2 2004, 10:04 PM
> *sadly....yes
> 
> but its a big ass wang :biggrin:
> [snapback]2352693[/snapback]​*



hahaha cool


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Nov 2 2004, 07:22 PM
> *i thought it was a sea/dolphin theme :ugh:
> [snapback]2351389[/snapback]​*


The front fender looks like a dolphin due to poor design on my part cuz the proto type looked ok until I told the guy "hey lets put a fin on top of it too" :uh:

Hopefully I'll be getting a new fender for next year too


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

YEAH THEM FENDERS MADE ME THINK TWICE ABOUT YA TONYO...........


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 3 2004, 01:03 AM
> *YEAH THEM FENDERS MADE ME THINK TWICE ABOUT YA TONYO...........
> [snapback]2352979[/snapback]​*


I know man my bad, it was the first fender I designed give me a break :uh: 

I still gotta get you that stencil dude. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 2 2004, 04:06 PM
> *I know man my bad, it was the first fender I designed give me a break  :uh:
> 
> I still gotta get you that stencil dude. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2352989[/snapback]​*


JUST PLAYING........I DID WONDER AT FIRST WHAT A DOLPHIN HAD TO DO WITH WICKED RIDE.........

GET ME THAT STENCIL SO I CAN GET THAT DONE FOR YOU.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 3 2004, 01:10 AM
> *JUST PLAYING........I DID WONDER AT FIRST WHAT A DOLPHIN HAD TO DO WITH WICKED RIDE.........
> 
> GET ME THAT STENCIL SO I CAN GET THAT DONE FOR YOU.
> [snapback]2353004[/snapback]​*


My uncle is the biggest hater on my fender he always tells me "you're not putting that damn ugly thing on there this time are you?"


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

YOU MEAN IT'S NOT A DOLPHIN!!!????   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 2 2004, 04:38 PM
> *My uncle is the biggest hater on my fender he always tells me "you're not putting that damn ugly thing on there this time are you?"
> [snapback]2353110[/snapback]​*



I THINK YOUR UNCLE AND I WOULD GET ALONG GOOD.....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 3 2004, 01:46 AM
> *I THINK YOUR UNCLE AND I WOULD GET ALONG GOOD.....
> [snapback]2353151[/snapback]​*



:tears:

No its not supposed to be a dolphin!!! 

But once I get my new one i'm selling it so if anyone knows a dolphin themed bike tell them they can have it for $100 straight up, it has airbrushed white comet lookin things and pinstriping


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ay tony, do you have any close ups of that?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

It seemed like a good idea at the time :tears:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

AAAHHHHHHHHHH, que pretty

just kidding man, it acutally is nice, like the paint on it, what color is your bike?


----------



## twstdkrome (Aug 4, 2004)

hey at least it matches the bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twstdkrome_@Nov 3 2004, 02:00 AM
> *hey at least it matches the bike
> [snapback]2353243[/snapback]​*


That's right I dont got no silver fender with purple flames and a blue frame :ugh:

The rest of the bike is that color


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

By the way, Troub13 I emailed Fonzy a few months back, he said he ain't doin bikes no more so what's up with that?


Why are you up in here talkin smack about people not doing their own work yet you're in here telling us all these people who did work on YOUR bike? :twak:


----------



## twstdkrome (Aug 4, 2004)

yea i don`t kno y he put that fender that color i kno it matches the inside of his luv seat (i thnik its that) but make it all match


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I love Fonzy's work its just total bad ass:thumbsup:


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

7UP


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

What a PUSSY (troubl3) what happened with Dallas BITCH!!!!!!


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

troubl3 :roflmao: please u know u dont have nothing on my bike and ill be there @ the Last show before the SUPER SHOW...


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

damn those murals are tight. tonyO i don't mean to diss but i can see now why u didn't win 1st in your catagory. can u?


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

MONEY TALKS


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

7UP


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Nov 2 2004, 08:56 PM
> *The fram looks good murals look good the pin striping by buggs looks good  :biggrin:  but you hate me I am a white boy  bigtyme ok get it straight  ok lil kid call me name  so are you white or what or are you mexican  and  you should work on your trike and get it ready for Las Vegas  i will see you  and go face to face ok fuck that net talking shit.
> 
> Big Tex are you scared ha ha  :biggrin:  you better give it all you got tell your daddy to work hard ok and mini tex you lil kid whats up bitch California love bitch see you in Las Vegas  Fuck posting I will end it today and I will see you in Las vegas and bigtyme i will see you in Las Vegas  lil kid fuck you your girls trike suck work on and stop talking shit i will Iam calling you out but hey you will not see me again I will see you in las Vegas ok 2005 fuck  :machinegun: Big Tex,Mini Tex ,Legions,Tonyo,7 up bike fuck you I will see  you  oh and fuck FK ..bigpussy fix that trike  work on it ..later you will never see me again
> [snapback]2353940[/snapback]​*


even if u do win bike of the year, u aint gonna get no respect from me or anyone else on here. This lifestyle is all about respect and so far u arent doing so good. It sounds to me like ur trying to talk big because ur afraid of the competition, not Big Tex or TonyO, theyre out there competing. If u cant stand the heat, get out of the street.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

YOU FUCKING PUSSY, YOU STILL HAVE A 4TH GRADE EDUCATION LEVEL OK!!!!!
STOP SAYING OK AFTER EVERYTHING YOU TYPE, DUMBASS OK!!!!!!!
YOU TALK SHIT ABOUT MEETING US IN VEGAS, YOU SHIT FOR BRAINS, DIDN'T IT COME OUT OF YOUR MOUTH THAT YOU WOULD BE IN DALLAS!!!!! WHAT HAPPENED YOUR MOM SWALLOW YOUR BALLS!!!! SHE MUST HAVE BECAUSE YOU SEEM TO HAVE BACKED OUT OF SHOWING UP TO DALLAS. I'LL BE THERE WAITING FOR YOUR PUNK ASS AND IF YOU DON'T SHOW I'LL BE AT EVERY OTHER MAJOR SHOW IN TEXAS LOOKING FOR YOU. MARK MY WORDS, YOUR GOING TO REGRET EVERYTHING YOU SAID. BITCH ASS, ILLITERATE, COCK SUCKING, MOTHER FUCKING WIMP!!!!!!


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Nov 2 2004, 09:12 PM
> *YOU FUCKING PUSSY, YOU STILL HAVE A 4TH GRADE EDUCATION LEVEL OK!!!!!
> STOP SAYING OK AFTER EVERYTHING YOU TYPE, DUMBASS OK!!!!!!!
> YOU TALK SHIT ABOUT MEETING US IN VEGAS, YOU SHIT FOR BRAINS, DIDN'T IT COME OUT OF YOUR MOUTH THAT YOU WOULD BE IN DALLAS!!!!! WHAT HAPPENED YOUR MOM SWALLOW YOUR BALLS!!!! SHE MUST HAVE BECAUSE YOU SEEM TO HAVE BACKED OUT OF SHOWING UP TO DALLAS. I'LL BE THERE WAITING FOR YOUR PUNK ASS AND IF YOU DON'T SHOW I'LL BE AT EVERY OTHER MAJOR SHOW IN TEXAS LOOKING FOR YOU. MARK MY WORDS, YOUR GOING TO REGRET EVERYTHING YOU SAID. BITCH ASS, ILLITERATE, COCK SUCKING, MOTHER FUCKING WIMP!!!!!!
> [snapback]2353979[/snapback]​*


 :0 
Troubl3............U GONNA GET KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT!!!


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

##########"LIL" PURE INSANITY HOUSTON 05 LRM CARSHOW#########


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Nov 1 2004, 01:57 AM
> * "OK YOUR BICYCLE  WILL SUCK UNTILL YOU SPEND  ALOT OF MONEY ON ENGRAVING,PLATING,MURALS THEN TALK  OK"
> 
> "OK TONYO FONZY DID DO MY MURAL OK HE GOT PAID"
> [snapback]2346816[/snapback]​*


YOU BITCH BUY STUFF FROM DUDE BITCH DO YOUR OWN WORK ON IT HARD LIKE A PUSSY GOT PAY OTHER PEOPLE TO DO YOU WORK FOR YOU YOU A BITCH AND EVERYONE WHO PUTS WORK INTO YOUR CRAP IS BITCH FUCKIN PUSSY YOU AIN'T SHIT YOU ARE SCARED GO WORK ON BIKE...


*LEARN PROPER ENGLISH YOU STUPID MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!*


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

7UP


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

7UP


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 




:dunno: clown


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

but big tex just give it all you got homeboy you need all the help.

I THOUGHT YOU WERE LEAVING ALREADY................WELL SEE YOU IN VEGAS.....OR SAN ANTONIO IF IT IS STILL THE LAS SHOW OF THE YEAR BEFORE VEGAS..........GOOD LUCK.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 3 2004, 04:54 PM
> *but big tex just give it all you got homeboy you need all the help.
> 
> I THOUGHT YOU WERE LEAVING ALREADY................WELL SEE YOU IN VEGAS.....OR SAN ANTONIO IF IT IS STILL THE LAS SHOW OF THE YEAR BEFORE VEGAS..........GOOD LUCK.
> [snapback]2354873[/snapback]​*


'
San Francisco then San Antonio and then Vegas are the last 3 tour stops right? :dunno: 

Ya know what? I'm thinkin no matter what, if this fool comes to the show talkin his crap someone's just gonna go out and kick the hell out of it, LRM ain't responsible for what happens to your stuff remember? You can kick a dent in a car and they won't do anything but throw security on your ass, at a show as big as LRM's how the hell they gonna catch you in that crowd? :dunno: 

So just look for the trash talkin bike owner in San Antonio, watch he won't be saying a word cuz he'll be scared since he pissed everyone off in TX, he'll probably turn up in San Francisco instead if he even shows. :uh: 

There's a lot of time between now and then and yeah I doubt he'll be up here talkin all that mess past another month or two before he leaves and he'll just hope everyone forgets about his mouth but ya know what? People are still pissed at ME over what I was saying in 2002 for the boycott tour just cuz I spit the truth and busted people out who talked smack and I still get "street" up in here threatening me about that crap and that was 2 damn years ago  so just remember that Troub13, people never forget. You'll have a lot of peeps pissed off at you at that show and personally I wouldn't have phucked with these guys if I were you because when people get pissed they never forget it so oh well. You have no respect for no one and that won't get you far at all in this world. If you're not man enough to come out and say who you are and what you'll be bringing then you aren't a man at all. If you're so confident why don't you post up a teaser pic, a sample of the murals and engraving you got? I'm not saying show the whole damn thing but at least BigTex gave us some spy pics of Wolverine III frame and paint before he busted out with it in 2003. He wasn't scared to do that so why are you?

As for me I'm getting new murals but I'm not getting Fonzy to do them. I'm going with a guy here in the state. Murals don't win you Bike of the Year. Just look at Total Knock Out bike. He has the best murals on any bike during his time on the show circuit and to this day no other bike out there that's showing can come close yet he wasn't going for the title, he was a 20" full custom just going for the best in his class yet his engraving and Murals blew everyone out of the water back in 2000 then Spawn took Best Engraving from him in 2001 but he still kept that Best Murals plaque. Not every bike with the best murals goes for the title  So ok you got some Fonzy murals, does that give you the title? no it doesn't.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

TKO WASN'T EVEN THE BEST IN HIS CLASS. I REMEMBER IN 2000 HE DIDN'T EVEN PLACE.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 3 2004, 06:28 PM
> *TKO WASN'T EVEN THE BEST IN HIS CLASS.  I REMEMBER IN 2000 HE DIDN'T EVEN PLACE.
> [snapback]2355082[/snapback]​*


Don't be hatin on my homie Phil now cuz that bike is still bad ass and sold for a damn grip of money to that restaurant in Philly


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Nov 3 2004, 06:37 AM
> *Finest nut riders
> [snapback]2354306[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey if it was up to us man Legions and FinestKreations would team up and just crush the whole LRB shows but we choose to do our own thing and rep hard as club names. Trust me TROUBL3 you have no respect for anyone but thats cool it will show when you get confronted about all this. You see only cowards hide on screen names. So if you are man enough show yourself homeboy that way it can be real clear about what this prob you have is about.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 3 2004, 06:28 PM
> *TKO WASN'T EVEN THE BEST IN HIS CLASS.  I REMEMBER IN 2000 HE DIDN'T EVEN PLACE.
> [snapback]2355082[/snapback]​*


Just like in American Idol, you don't gotta win to be a winner  

Ruben won it but Clay is the one that sold more albums and made it big so what's up with that? :dunno: I feel bad though cuz Ruben was da bomb :tears:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 3 2004, 09:50 AM
> *Hey if it was up to us man Legions and FinestKreations would team up and just crush the whole LRB shows but we choose to do our own thing and rep hard as club names. Trust me TROUBL3 you have no respect for anyone but thats cool it will show when you get confronted about all this. You see only cowards hide on screen names. So if you are man enough show yourself homeboy that way it can be real clear about what this prob you have is about.
> [snapback]2355360[/snapback]​*


If it was up to everone in this sight, I think we'd fuck this little pussy up. Its real easy to say that I have this and that but without respect it means nothing. Who the fuck cares about 5 feet tropheys. Probably you troubl3. And I'm about tired of this topic. All it is a pussy behind a keyboard talking shit. Anyone can do that. 
HEAR I'LL GO AHEAD AND WRITE YOUR NEXT POST:
Death Dealer you suck,murals suck, no custom parts.... lick my balls.
Go ahead and write 5 more pages of that while your at it. Same shit, another day.

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE NEXT YEAR.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Nov 3 2004, 08:00 PM
> *If it was up to everone in this sight, I think we'd fuck this little pussy up. Its real easy to say that I have this and that but without respect it means nothing. Who the fuck cares about 5 feet tropheys. Probably you troubl3. And I'm about tired of this topic. All it is a pussy behind a keyboard talking shit. Anyone can do that.
> HEAR I'LL GO AHEAD AND WRITE YOUR NEXT POST:
> Death Dealer you suck,murals suck, no custom parts.... lick my balls.
> ...


Lowride for the pride not the trophy  

Troub13 is concerned about the title and nothing else yet he's losing sight of it all. It ain't about the trophy its about the pride you have in building something that people will love and appreciate.

As it stands no one will appreciate or respect ANYTHING Troub13 builds just based on the fact that he's a hater so he's already screwed if he shows a bike or not :twak:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 3 2004, 09:44 AM
> *Don't be hatin on my homie Phil now cuz that bike is still bad ass and sold for a damn grip of money to that restaurant in Philly
> [snapback]2355125[/snapback]​*


NOT HATING........JUST PROVING YOUR POINT THAT THERE IS MORE TO IT THAN HAVING THE BEST MURALS.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 3 2004, 08:25 PM
> *NOT HATING........JUST PROVING YOUR POINT THAT THERE IS MORE TO IT THAN HAVING THE BEST MURALS.
> [snapback]2355521[/snapback]​*


Yep very true, even if you have Best Murals AND Best Engraving there are so many other things you can lag in that won't quite get you there ya know?

Oh well, I say this guy's full of hot air, he's just making empty threats that he can't fill, once he leaves this forum we'll never hear from him again :cheesy:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 3 2004, 01:45 PM
> *Yep very true, even if you have Best Murals AND Best Engraving there are so many other things you can lag in that won't quite get you there ya know?
> 
> Oh well, I say this guy's full of hot air, he's just making empty threats that he can't fill, once he leaves this forum we'll never hear from him again  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2356103[/snapback]​*



WELL NEVER SAY NEVER......HE JUST MIGHT BE THE NEXT CASINO BIKE.......WE WILL HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE......


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 3 2004, 10:59 PM
> *WELL NEVER SAY NEVER......HE JUST MIGHT BE THE NEXT CASINO BIKE.......WE WILL HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE......
> [snapback]2356174[/snapback]​*


I doubt it. Guys who talk all this smack never amount to anything usually. Look at you guys, you don't talk smack, you let your bike speak for itself which is what this guy needs to do. Stop talking and bring it ya know? Show us sneak previews of what is to come. Produce it I say or else chalk it up as a list of broken promises :angry:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 3 2004, 02:03 PM
> *I doubt it.  Guys who talk all this smack never amount to anything usually.  Look at you guys, you don't talk smack, you let your bike speak for itself which is what this guy needs to do.  Stop talking and bring it ya know?  Show us sneak previews of what is to come.  Produce it I say or else chalk it up as a list of broken promises  :angry:
> [snapback]2356193[/snapback]​*



YEAH BUT PEOPLE ARE DIFFERENT. I MEAN LOOK AT PROPHECY....HE KEPT HIS BIKE COVERED UNTIL LATE SATURDAY. I MEAN IT WASN'T LIKE WE DIDN'T HAVE AN IDEA OF HOW IT LOOKED OR ANYTHING. JUST SOME PEOPLE LIKE TO MAKE A BIG ENTRANCE OR SOMETHING. MAYBE THAT IS HOW THIS GUY IS. HE WANTS EVERYONE TO BE SURPRISED. I REMEMBER HEARING CASINO DID THE SAME THING IN DALLAS.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 4 2004, 12:03 AM
> *YEAH BUT PEOPLE ARE DIFFERENT.  I MEAN LOOK AT PROPHECY....HE KEPT HIS BIKE COVERED UNTIL LATE SATURDAY.  I MEAN IT WASN'T LIKE WE DIDN'T HAVE AN IDEA OF HOW IT LOOKED OR ANYTHING.  JUST SOME PEOPLE LIKE TO MAKE A BIG ENTRANCE OR SOMETHING.  MAYBE THAT IS HOW THIS GUY IS.  HE WANTS EVERYONE TO BE SURPRISED.  I REMEMBER HEARING CASINO DID THE SAME THING IN DALLAS.
> [snapback]2356467[/snapback]​*


I don't know man I just find it hard to take this guy seriousely when he's blasting on everyone on here, trikes, 16" bikes, 20", 24".... ya know? Why does he have to talk crap about stuff that's not even in his own class that he'll never go against? This guy just pushes it to the limit, he goes too damn far. No one has ever hated against the bikes as much as this guy. You get guys like 7up bike that'll come in here and talk crap once in a while but even he's no where near Troub13. Nothing but hate towards everything and everyone comes out of him.


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

We will see in Las vegas 2005 Tonyo just dont hate !!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Nov 4 2004, 12:37 AM
> *We will see in Las vegas 2005 Tonyo  just dont hate  !!
> [snapback]2356658[/snapback]​*


Pot calling the kettle black


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

TROUBLE...bitch you already said you don't do your own paint or murals...gotta pay other bitches to do it for you cuz you got NO SKILL...go rub pussies with mike lopez and maybe he'll do some more work for you. FUCK YOU, FUCK MIKE LOPEZ, AND FUCK YOUR MOMMA FOR HAVIN' YOUR IGNORANT ASS!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 4 2004, 01:00 AM
> *bitch already said you don't do your own paint or murals...gotta pay other bitches to do it for you cuz you got NO SKILL...go rub pussies with mike lopez and maybe he'll do some more work for you. FUCK YOU, FUCK MIKE LOPEZ, AND FUCK YOUR MOMMA FOR HAVIN' YOUR IGNORANT ASS!
> [snapback]2356775[/snapback]​*


Another FK hater? Dayum why y'all gotta hate us? :tears:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

what did mike lopez ever do to u????????


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 3 2004, 05:07 PM
> *Another FK hater? Dayum why y'all gotta hate us? :tears:
> [snapback]2356806[/snapback]​*


i was talking about trouble... :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 4 2004, 01:00 AM
> *go rub pussies with mike lopez and maybe he'll do some more work for you. FUCK YOU, FUCK MIKE LOPEZ, AND FUCK YOUR MOMMA FOR HAVIN' YOUR IGNORANT ASS!
> [snapback]2356775[/snapback]​*


This sounded like hate to me towards Mike


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

david did some some engraving for me back in the mid 90's.......trouble wait n see.........and tonyo i never talk shit .........


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Say, ****(troubl3) you just keep on talking shit and to make it worse you make yourself sound more like a retard every time you do it. Just keep on working maybe someday you'll move on up to a fifth grade eduaction level, maybe!!!! FUCKING PUSSY, did you get scared, is that why you backed out of going to Dallas. I was so exited about introducing myself to you, but don't worry I'll be looking for you and if your BUILDING a bike like you say you are, than eventually we have to meet up. Believe me you'll be able to tell who I am, so you better have some people with you when it happens!!!!! Little bitch work on my girl trike, just beacuse it was called "Girl-friend's Envy" obviously you have not seen the full picture!!! That's in the past, the future holds my new project which believe will not be a small thing. Unlike you I don't pay for people to do everything for me then just assemble it (but still talk shit about people not doing their own work). Believe me you horse fucking little bitch you can't hide forever!!!!!!



########"LIL" PURE INSANITY LRM 05 HOUSTON CARSHOW###########


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Forgot to mention CAN'T WAIT FOR WOLVERINE TO KICK YOUR ASS FOR THE TITLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowrider_north (Jul 9, 2004)

he probly wont even have a radical custom more like everything store bought with no custom parts


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

chillin


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

I’m tiered of herring the same shit over and over. This will be the last time you’ll see me on this topic. If you think my club sucks (legions). I don’t give a fuck. You just talk all kinds of shit on the web. Bitch you’re a nobody looking for attention. Look me up at the next show my bike is the only 26in. in our club. Then I’ll show you some attention. Talk is cheap motherfucker. Till then, keep my name out your mouth!!!!!!!!


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Your right man, talk is cheap fuck this shit talking. When he decides to show up he will be taken care of.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 3 2004, 05:52 PM
> *This sounded like hate to me towards Mike
> [snapback]2357006[/snapback]​*


 :uh: just don't get it huh? :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by InkCrimes_@Nov 3 2004, 07:37 PM
> *I’m tiered of herring the same shit over and over. This will be the last time you’ll see me on this topic. If you think my club sucks (legions). I don’t give a fuck. You just talk all kinds of shit on the web. Bitch you’re a nobody looking for attention. Look me up at the next show my bike is the only 26in. in our club. Then I’ll show you some attention. Talk is cheap motherfucker. Till then, keep my name out your mouth!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2357543[/snapback]​*



NICE...............


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

15 pages and almost 300 posts later, guys ignore this kid already, he'll go away like that


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

Las Vegas 2005 :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Nov 10 2004, 09:22 AM
> *Las Vegas 2005  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2379993[/snapback]​*


OCTOBER 9TH...............


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Sunday October 9, 2005 Cashmen Feild 11:00 a.m. -5:30 p.m.


----------



## krate_lowrider (Jun 22, 2004)

LIKE THE PICTURES IN THE BACKGROUND! :biggrin:


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

:machinegun: Ha Ha Las Vegas 2005 Lowrider Bicycle of the year!!


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

haha ur gay!


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

yea thats right...that came from a guy with a pink avatar :guns: :burn:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

damn ok i finally thought trouble died ok.

ok.............ok.......ok............................................ok :uh: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :angry:


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

SO TROUBL3 U GOING TO BE SHOWING NEXT MONTH IN THE VALLEY AT POLLY HIGH SCHOOL :twak:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i don't think that guy's coming back on here, or at least he hasn't been on for a while


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 23 2004, 04:48 PM
> *i don't think that guy's coming back on here, or at least he hasn't been on for a while
> [snapback]2441832[/snapback]​*


He made a post yesterday


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Nov 23 2004, 02:01 AM
> *yea thats right...that came from a guy with a pink avatar :guns:  :burn:
> [snapback]2438220[/snapback]​*


thats purple you colourblind bitch


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Nov 24 2004, 04:22 PM
> *thats purple you colourblind bitch
> [snapback]2445598[/snapback]​*


hopper,sorry but looks like the colorblind one is you.:twak: IT"S FUCKING PINK!


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

naaah its purple


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Nov 26 2004, 12:27 PM
> *naaah its purple
> [snapback]2450143[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Nov 27 2004, 04:12 AM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]2451282[/snapback]​*


aannnnd fuck you too


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

haha its more of a magenta haha..but i dont kno what u think is purple lol this is purple http://images.google.ca/images?q=tbn:94E1e...com/euriskoartd


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

its purple


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

PINK


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

I cant believe you guys are fighting of a color. GET A LIFE


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

you get a life, dumb bitch. its purple.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Nov 27 2004, 07:18 AM
> *aannnnd fuck you too
> [snapback]2452226[/snapback]​*


 hey,thanks for the invite but homie don't play that!!!!! :dunno: 
:biggrin:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Nov 27 2004, 05:26 PM
> *you get a life, dumb bitch. its purple.
> [snapback]2453181[/snapback]​*


and by the way,IT"S PINK JUST LIKE YOUR CHOCHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

your pretty gay really


----------

